# Directx Datei laden



## Manni002 (13. Jun 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine Directx Datei in ein Panel oder irgendwas anders zu laden ?

Tiger.x Datei

Danke Manni


----------



## Evil-Devil (13. Jun 2007)

Ja, genauso wie du Obj/3DS/etc laden kannst. Du musst dir nur einen entsprechenden X Loader schreiben.


----------



## Manni002 (13. Jun 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es dafür ein Beispiel wie ich das angehen kann.

Danke Manni


----------



## Evil-Devil (13. Jun 2007)

Das einzige mir bekannte Beispiel ist die DirectX Dokumentation von Microsoft im MSDN.


----------

